# Property Development / Investment



## Nicksy (Oct 30, 2008)

Dear all 

I may consider moving to HK if I can find an opportunity worth moving for.

I am involved in the Property Development & Investment sector, and would like to stay in this sector, does anyone know fo any good companies or any good agencies who I should contact? Web URL's would be great.

Thanks Nicksy


----------

